# The awesome looking Ubuntu



## hariharakumar (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys recently i have downloaded and installed Ubutu, its awesome, all programs are pre installed, even instant chat messenger( all yahoo, gtalk, and other services are bundled in one) ,firefox, video and audio player, and even more. I am very excited to have this beautiful OS on my system. The most important thing is that Linux is virus proof, i am happy that i am far far way from virus, torjan and other worms.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 17, 2008)

Great! Enjoy your time with this OS and this forum.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

hariharakumar said:


> Guys recently i have downloaded and installed Ubutu, its awesome, all programs are pre installed, even instant chat messenger( all yahoo, gtalk, and other services are bundled in one) ,firefox, video and audio player, and even more. I am very excited to have this beautiful OS on my system. The most important thing is that Linux is virus proof, i am happy that i am far far way from virus, torjan and other worms.



sorry any LINUX OS is not virus proof ok , cause its a open source so u do manually thats all and ubuntu has no ROOT password that means u cannot access the main files or EDIT it if u get any problem u r going to install it again ------->MOST OF ALL UBUNTU 7/8 ANYTHING IS SMALL PACKAGE LINUX CONTENTS WHICH DO NOT DO ALL LINUX SECURITIES AND WORK SO VIRUS IS GARUNTEED OK ... Y I AM SAYING IS I have completed "RED HAT CERTIFIED ENGINEER" 

NOW IAM DOING "RED HAT CERTIFIED SEQURITY SPECIALIST"  I AM LINUX FAN IF U HAVE ANY DOUBT ON IT U CAN MAIL ME TO THIS [_email removed for obvious reasons_]
*

*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 17, 2008)

WTF was that all about?


----------



## d1g1t (Oct 17, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL 

An English course might help prior to the *SEQURITY SPECIALIST *course

Well, ubuntu is pretty safe. I've have no complaints regarding security ever since I've been using it

(except for the debian ssl mess )


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 17, 2008)

LOLz haha, our Mr.Sequrity Specialist sure has lot to learn.

Anyways, Ubuntu does have a root password and you can change it and indeed access all the root level operations. Stop the FUD please!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> ubuntu has no ROOT password that means u cannot access the main files or EDIT it if u get any problem u r going to install it again ------->


 


Hitboxx said:


> Ubuntu does have a root password and you can change it and indeed access all the root level operations. Stop the FUD please!


 
I dont know about Ubuntu, but if the Hitboxx say the true that the Ubantu have the root password then ultimategpu what kiend of Sequrity Specialist are you.
Before say anything about a things you have to know about those things very well.

I have a qustion dose Ubuntu support CD or DVD Writer, what kiend of writing software its require for burning, dose Nero support.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy Ubuntu.
The more you explore, the more you will love Linux.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 17, 2008)

WTF!! This guys crazy or what?  

Ubuntu is virus prone ........LOOOOOLZ !!!!!    

Ubuntu doesn't have a root password!  WTF? LOOOOOOOLZ!!! 

He is a linux fan      ROFL! LOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLZZ!!! WTF?


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 17, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> I dont know about Ubuntu, but if the Hitboxx say the true that the Ubantu have the root password then ultimategpu what kiend of Sequrity Specialist are you.
> Before say anything about a things you have to know about those things very well.
> 
> I have a qustion dose Ubuntu support CD or DVD Writer, what kiend of writing software its require for burning, dose Nero support.



Dude, How about using Firefox with spellcheck ON?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> I have a qustion dose Ubuntu support CD or DVD Writer, what kiend of writing software its require for burning, dose Nero support.



Offcourse.
Ubuntu(Linux) can do everything which Windows can do.

You can use Brasero for burning cd's. There are other alternatives too like K3B(simply superb), Nero Linux(Linux version of nero).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 17, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Ubuntu is virus prone ........LOOOOOLZ !!!!!



Think twice intelligently and analyze , don't jump to conclusions like n00bs without reasoning and proof 
every OS has its share of vulnerabilities


----------



## sganesh (Oct 17, 2008)

hariharakumar said:


> Guys recently i have downloaded and installed Ubutu, its awesome, all programs are pre installed, even instant chat messenger( all yahoo, gtalk, and other services are bundled in one) ,firefox, video and audio player, and even more. I am very excited to have this beautiful OS on my system. The most important thing is that Linux is virus proof, i am happy that i am far far way from virus, torjan and other worms.


One Doubt?
Will it play mp3 ,mpeg files without installing any codecs  in net??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

sganesh said:
			
		

> One Doubt?
> Will it play mp3 ,mpeg files without installing any codecs in net??


 
Of course not...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

> MOST OF ALL UBUNTU 7/8 ANYTHING IS SMALL PACKAGE LINUX CONTENTS WHICH DO NOT DO ALL LINUX SECURITIES AND WORK SO VIRUS IS GARUNTEED OK


I did not get head or tail of this sentence
Should I be  or ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> sorry any LINUX OS is not virus proof ok , cause its a open source so u do manually thats all and ubuntu has no ROOT password that means u cannot access the main files or EDIT it if u get any problem u r going to install it again ------->MOST OF ALL UBUNTU 7/8 ANYTHING IS SMALL PACKAGE LINUX CONTENTS WHICH DO NOT DO ALL LINUX SECURITIES AND WORK SO VIRUS IS GARUNTEED OK ... Y I AM SAYING IS I have completed "RED HAT CERTIFIED ENGINEER"
> 
> NOW IAM DOING "RED HAT CERTIFIED SEQURITY SPECIALIST"  I AM LINUX FAN IF U HAVE ANY DOUBT ON IT U CAN MAIL ME TO THIS [_email removed for obvious reasons_]
> *
> ...



lol U n00b



If Raaabo ever agrees to bring back the old NOTW competition, THIS is the guy who should win it


----------



## hullap (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> sorry any LINUX OS is not virus proof ok , cause its a open source so u do manually thats all and ubuntu has no ROOT password that means u cannot access the main files or EDIT it if u get any problem u r going to install it again ------->MOST OF ALL UBUNTU 7/8 ANYTHING IS SMALL PACKAGE LINUX CONTENTS WHICH DO NOT DO ALL LINUX SECURITIES AND WORK SO VIRUS IS GARUNTEED OK ... Y I AM SAYING IS I have completed "RED HAT CERTIFIED ENGINEER"
> 
> NOW IAM DOING "RED HAT CERTIFIED SEQURITY SPECIALIST"  I AM LINUX FAN IF U HAVE ANY DOUBT ON IT U CAN MAIL ME TO THIS [_email removed for obvious reasons_]
> *
> ...


lolumad?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Offcourse.
> Ubuntu(Linux) can do everything which Windows can do.
> 
> You can use Brasero for burning cd's. There are other alternatives too like K3B(simply superb), Nero Linux(Linux version of nero).


 
Thank You very mutch Cool G5


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, now chill please! He said what he said, don't go around mocking him. We had our times too, so it's all just in the learning curve, although honestly I didn't understand why he brought the RHCE angle into it but let it rest now.

To the OP, great you have found something you like in Ubuntu. All the best.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Enjoy Ubuntu.
> The more you explore, the more you will love Linux.



it is the main theme of ubuntu (all the LINUX)
enjoy the free beautiful gorgeous looking loving virus free OS


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> it is the main theme of ubuntu (all the LINUX)
> enjoy the free beautiful gorgeous looking loving virus free OS





i proud of  u guys but if u ve root pass can u tell which file it has ---------

check this out in ubuntu -type this in terminal

cd  /etc/passwd   and check in 

cd /etc/sys.config

if u want know about know abt ubuntu that is not full linux try web server , crontab option then its completely not redhat nash version

suse and fedora are the full linux pakage content


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

linux is not virus proof but its average user savior 
By average I mean people like me


----------



## amizdu (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like we have some Dutch-speakers here.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i proud of  u guys but if u ve root pass can u tell which file it has ---------
> 
> check this out in ubuntu -type this in terminal
> 
> ...




```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh
sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
sync:x:4:65534:sync:/bin:/bin/sync
games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
man:x:6:12:man:/var/cache/man:/bin/sh
lp:x:7:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/sh
mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh
news:x:9:9:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/sh
uucp:x:10:10:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/sh
proxy:x:13:13:proxy:/bin:/bin/sh
www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
list:x:38:38:Mailing List Manager:/var/list:/bin/sh
irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
gnats:x:41:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh
nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
libuuid:x:100:101::/var/lib/libuuid:/bin/sh
dhcp:x:101:102::/nonexistent:/bin/false
syslog:x:102:103::/home/syslog:/bin/false
klog:x:103:104::/home/klog:/bin/false
hplip:x:104:7:HPLIP system user,,,:/var/run/hplip:/bin/false
avahi-autoipd:x:105:113:Avahi autoip daemon,,,:/var/lib/avahi-autoipd:/bin/false
gdm:x:106:114:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
pulse:x:107:116:PulseAudio daemon,,,:/var/run/pulse:/bin/false
messagebus:x:108:119::/var/run/dbus:/bin/false
avahi:x:109:120:Avahi mDNS daemon,,,:/var/run/avahi-daemon:/bin/false
polkituser:x:110:122:PolicyKit,,,:/var/run/PolicyKit:/bin/false
haldaemon:x:111:123:Hardware abstraction layer,,,:/var/run/hald:/bin/false
noface:x:1000:1000:jit,,,:/home/noface:/bin/bash
ntp:x:112:124::/home/ntp:/bin/false
```


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*but One I Can Say That "linux"is King Windows Cannot Do Anything As Linux [fedore,suse.11] 

Linux Is Greater Version Than Windows --------> I Hardly Recommend To Use The Fedora9 Or Open Suse 11----------> Its Latest Linux Versions

Ubuntu Is Not Virus Proof 


*


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

well...i use Ubuntu  Some times Arch Linux too

There is no OS great...its just what suits you best is what you use. I like freedom so I use linux. The feeling of control over every in and out. You are not restricted that whats cool about it.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 17, 2008)

Windows also gives me control. It let's me pull out as many hair as I want every time it crashes or has a virus. There are absolutely no restrictions.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

Yup I was kinda krazzy about antiviruses, antispywares and every kinds of other anti*wares and firewalls. It was a lovely experience, thanks to slow downs after few months and then reinstall opportunity. Added the bonus BSODs too  Oh I dont remember if i ever read EULAs. Sometimes a few hiccups in registry and you get another opportunity to pop in cd for refreshement. But then there are gazillions of third party softwares to fix these things only  Nostalgia


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2008)

Funny thread


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 18, 2008)

^+1
Yes, everyone's having their fix


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

I like total control over my Hardware. I use Windows.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 18, 2008)

what the world has come to... huh...

@amitava... total control? Then use LFS > gentoo > arch > ......................................... > ubuntu... (considering out of the box things)


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 18, 2008)

amitava82 r u joking?????


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope. Fact.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 18, 2008)

i think it is ur very personal view...


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck with fully utilizing your SLI setup, or Modern laptop, even wireless adapter, fingerprint reader, card reader, webcam, and what not. So yeah when I pay for something, I should be able to use it. Coz thats my 'freedom'.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

lemme tell you my facts, ok this sound card of mine for which i searched for days till i got driver for it and that too a really old one(tricky to get it work right) got detected in linux without any drivers searching and works like charm.

Probably you arent aware that hardware supported by linux is far more than windows...lolz

probably you should look out for the ones that provide some linux friendliness. My 965 bios and sata controller has issues but still I was  able to install debian without cd...lolz


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably you should buy old stuffs... lol Since linux only supports old hardwares without any driver issues.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

since when 965 is an old hardware. Yes there was this one sound card from 2002 but then its not older than disney.

Its not about old things but old code practices that devs use. But then you are gifted one so spend to your heart  Or shell in more bucks to made their mood to roll out linux drivers too  at the same time


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats the point? If my purpose were to listen music, watch movie and browse net then I'd use Linux which I used to. But when you spend good amount of money for latest hardware for gaming n stuffs or use generic system for Office work, then there is no way you can survive with linux. That pretty much sums it up. 

Now I want a G1.. >.<


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm enjoying this thread more and more now!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2008)

Mr Richie Rich is showing off his Gadgets

Funny thread


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 19, 2008)

lololol.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup. I am enjoying this thread even more now.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 19, 2008)

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
 so the friend so having good amount of money already spent with his laptop...with specific costly newest hardware and lots of lots of propritory software which are all original and lots of lots of original games

good..
good for the USA companies...
u ve money and ur showing to all of us...
good 
carry on amitava82
best of luck


and do not use linux like us as we hate to spent money on propritory softwares and u know the whole free OS  ,i think u know that na


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> and do not use linux like us as we hate to spent money on propritory softwares and u know the whole free OS  ,i think u know that na


Don't insult genuine linux users by saying they use linux only because its free.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

lol nevermind. drsubhadip has no idea about OSS. He wants to save money. Do one thing, next time look for some free movie or mp3. Please don't pirate them.

And you don't know me. So please STFU.


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> so the friend so having good amount of money already spent with his laptop...with specific costly newest hardware and lots of lots of propritory software which are all original and lots of lots of original games
> 
> good..
> ...


all i have to say is

```
_       _                           _ ___ ___ ___ ___ 
| | ___ | |_   _ _ __ ___   __ _  __| |__ \__ \__ \__ \
| |/ _ \| | | | | '_ ` _ \ / _` |/ _` | / / / / / / / /
| | (_) | | |_| | | | | | | (_| | (_| ||_| |_| |_| |_| 
|_|\___/|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|\__,_|(_) (_) (_) (_)
```


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 19, 2008)

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/8613/psychocatlg0.gif*img381.imageshack.us/img381/psychocatlg0.gif/1/w400.png
Just so you know if theres anyone with intermediate to thorough knowledge of Linux Windows and Mac's Amitava is one of them. And if you didn't notice what he said is pretty much true. I'd like to see a SLI setup working out of the box rather than having to edit or tweak any of the existing settings tog et it to work.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *img381.imageshack.us/img381/8613/psychocatlg0.gif*img381.imageshack.us/img381/psychocatlg0.gif/1/w400.png
> Just so you know if theres anyone with intermediate to thorough knowledge of Linux Windows and Mac's Amitava is one of them. And if you didn't notice what he said is pretty much true. I'd like to see a SLI setup working out of the box rather than having to edit or tweak any of the existing settings tog et it to work.


Well, Whats the Use of a SLI setup in Linux?
as you aren't playing any games


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^just for fun


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 20, 2008)

> Well, Whats the Use of a SLI setup in Linux?
> as you aren't playing any games


Just because you and me aren't doesn't mean everyone shouldn't. The actual question should be "Why Not" as T159 said.


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 20, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> Great! Enjoy your time with this OS *and this forum*.



Considering the way this thread has shaped up, was there a subtle pun here?


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 22, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i proud of  u guys but if u ve root pass can u tell which file it has ---------
> 
> check this out in ubuntu -type this in terminal
> 
> ...





ultimategpu said:


> *but One I Can Say That "linux"is King Windows Cannot Do Anything As Linux [fedore,suse.11]
> 
> Linux Is Greater Version Than Windows --------> I Hardly Recommend To Use The Fedora9 Or Open Suse 11----------> Its Latest Linux Versions
> 
> ...



i like u man... 
what is virus proof then??


----------

